# Introduction and first question! What propane burner for my file cabinet smoker?



## difato (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm 28, live in Florida, went to UF. Getting married in less than a year. Love to grill on propane, smoke on a green egg, and decided I want something a little easier to control for smoking so I built my own file cabinet smoker! I got excited seeing it done on youtube and had one laying around so I said "why not!".

I wanted to do it with an electric heating element. I found this to be a waste of time because the element, although it said it could heat up to 450 degrees, barely touched that level... So, that being said, I'm moving on the bigger and HOTTER things.

This is where you all come in...

First, let's see what we are working with. Here  is my smoker that I build. It's about 5 ft tall, 15 inches wide, and about 30 inches long. The burner goes in at the bottom and the second drawer up from the bottom is the first cooking spot (the first drawer is where the wood and water pan will go). I'm looking to be able to get the second drawer to 350 degrees (maybe hotter) to do faster foods with a little smoke. The third drawer from the bottom, I would like to be able to get to 250-275 degrees to do all larger meats. Fourth (and top) drawer, I don't care as much about - this would be used for any kind of cold smoking or beef jerky type cooks.

Okay, so that all being said, I've looked at a ton of burners and found two that I like a lot - but I'm not sure how well they will work in the space I have (i.e. if it will heat my cabinet to the temperatures I'm looking for).

Here is the first burner  - it's a dual burner with 15,000 BTUs per burner. I really like this one because you can control the heat of each burner. Size is an issue because I will need to cut some of the metal off, potentially, to make it fit. However, my question is, do you all think this burner will provide enough heat to cook at the temperatures im looking for?

Here is the second burner. I love that it's cast iron and it's made for Lynx grills - which are great grills. My issue with it is that I have NO information on it. I have emailed the company to get the BTUs but waiting on a reply. Does anyone have exp with this burner? Because it's Lynx and built for a grill - I'm inclined to believe that it gets pretty dang hot... I found a the 16 inch version in a grill and it has about 25,000 BTUs - so I estimate the 20 inch will have about 30,000? However, my other issue with it is 1. what propane hose goes into the burner (it looks unique to me) and 2. I would have to buy an adaptor to regulate the heat, most likely.

I'm heavily leaning towards the second burner because the dual action, adjustable temps for each burner, and some other factors. My fear is that it will not be strong enough to get the temps I'm looking for!

That's pretty much my conundrum... This is my first grill build and this is the last part! I just want to be done and start cooking!

Thanks, everyone!

TD:DR - I'm building a custom smoker and need help picking the right propane burner to get the temps I want.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome aboard, and condolences congrats on your upcoming wedding.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Take a look at gassmokerdotcom, as they've been in the business of propane conversions for many years and are quite knowledgeable about these types of retrofits, and likely can get you the right product and/or the info you're looking for.  I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but had contacted them some time back regarding their H-burner, and they were extremely helpful.  Good luck!


----------



## difato (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you! I went to their site but I couldn't find anything other than their Afterburner product. Also, their side bar wouldnt work. Is this on my end or is their site a little messed up? Thanks again!

Edit: I found a link that worked. I think their site has some bugs. I'm going to look through it, thanks!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

http://gassmoker.com/products/

Works fine for me.


----------



## difato (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep, that's what I found. So, I love the burners but I don't think they are going to fit unless I make some modifications. I'm working with about 3 inches or so under the bottom tray. That's why I am looking for individual burners, or that basecamp one, which you can take the legs off. I liked the 112,000 BTU gassmoker one and think that would easily keep the meat hot. The basecamp is only 30,000 BTUs - hypothetically if I got the basecamp one, does anyone know if that will be enough heat?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

May be worth a call to Ed at gassmokers, give him your scenario, and see what he says.  Looked to me like that C-burner may work in your application, but he can certainly speak to it more credibly than I.  205-792-3626 is his number.


----------



## difato (Mar 2, 2017)

I just talked to ed on the phone - he's super nice and very resourceful. I'm going to keep talking to him to try to figure out what I need.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 2, 2017)

Difato said:


> I just talked to ed on the phone - he's super nice and very resourceful. I'm going to keep talking to him to try to figure out what I need.


Thought he'd be able to give you a hand & ideas....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2017)

yes sir and that's whats so great about this sight you ask and you receive right down to a phone # to help you. Now what could be any better than that.

Difato welcome glad to have you on board as you can see its a great sight with a lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info.

Warren


----------



## difato (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks, Warren! Looking to wrap this build up asap - it's been going on too long now, hah!


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a wet and chilly day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of  great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

